# Roadtrip woes...



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

hey there
so the dogs and i are on a roadtrip from los angeles, ca to portland, or.
this is not the first time that the dogs have been on the road with me, but its definitely the first trip of its nature (new place every day, hotel stays, etc)
i consider my dogs pretty socialized -- we live in a very diverse and well populated area, and they are out with me daily...
that said...
long story short -- tilden (neutered male, will be 3 in december) is going balistic up here.
over all he's a very friendly, happy go lucky kind of guy. not the most confident, but he can generally feed off of my stable 10yo female and be okay.
these last couple of days he's been so on edge. it takes A LOT of work to get him calm and focused around other dogs and he constantly seems to be looking for them (we got charged by an out of control wheaton, and thats all she wrote from that point on)... anyone walks past the truck he pops up and lets out a low growl... and last night i got absolutely no sleep at our hotel because every sound and person set him off (barking).

so...
when distract/reward isn't working - how should i correct and calm him?
and...
how do i let him know that we're okay and don't require his (over) protection?
i'd really love to sleep tonight









(if there's a delay in my response it just means that i'm on the road... i'll try to check back as often as possible)

thanks in advance.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK two things for motels - TV and or White Noise radio - masks a lot of sounds. [The veteran of a gazzilion road trips with the Barker Sisters.]


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I haven't been in any situation like your in now, so I do not have any great advice to give. When I made the drive out to California with Riddick he didn't seem to have any problems, but we didn't stay in any hotels either, just a straight through drive to Cali, and the occasional potty/excercise breaks for Riddick. I do hope you get some sleep though!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Also a road trip veteran here...

I would try something that will knock him out/take the edge off. Rescue Remedy works for some dogs but not all. A better choice would be putting a bandana on with the DAP spray or giving him Ark Naturals Happy Traveler: http://www.healthypets.com/happytraveler.html

It works really well. If you can't find it you could try Melatonin or Valerian.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yes... he's one of those that rescue remedy does null for. i will try to locate something else. i also just spent the last hour with him running around the dog park and they just ate a big meal. heading to bed in about an hour... *fingers crossed*

the tv is also a good idea... i also thought to call him into bed with me (if he'll stay).

thanks for the well wishes everyone!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Yeah, I fall asleep to the TV in motels a lot! The white noise radio is friendlier for neighbors. Even the little cheapies that you have to have batteries for work pretty good at masking noise and are less apt to be heard out of the room. These gems also allow you to sleep right through the "wake up call" of the neighbors flushing the toilet at 6 am!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Roadtrip woes... (over protectiveness)*

last night was better...
i fell asleep to him growling and woke up to him growling but i got about 7hrs sleep in the middle. the radio was also on when i got up... so i'm not sure when that happen exactly...

we're headed into portland in about an hour -- still trying to prepare for dealing with him, since sleep isnt my only concern and i'd like to nip this as soon as possible. its not to the point of 'ruining' the trip at all... but it is a nuisance.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Roadtrip woes... (over protectiveness)*

Is there any chance that you got upset and he's fed off of that? I think it can get to be a vicious cycle.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Roadtrip woes... (over protectiveness)*

Sorry to hear this, Fodder. We've run into problems like that with Heidi as well. She's really used to the hotel we go to in Ashland (Econolodge) and it seems like the walls are pretty well insulated, so she is perfectly fine there. If you're coming home down Highway 5, you might think about staying there. It's right off the highway and very convenient (and about 5 minutes from a very nice dog park).

However, when we went to another hotel in Medford that she wasn't familiar with and that had paper-thin walls, she was on high alert most of the night and growling and barking a bit when she heard noises (which was a LOT!).

The more insecure and unfamiliar the place, the more nervous she is. And the worse she acts. A couple of months ago, we went to visit my in-laws in their RV at a RV park at Casa de Fruta and Heidi was just awful. She barked and growled at people walking by. She even growled at a sweet little girl who came up and wanted to pet her! We were pretty upset. However, she was good while in the RV and she was good with their three little Shitzus, so that was good.

Some things that helped:

--Lots of exercise. If you go to Ashland, they have a wonderful dog park with a place in back (behind the fence) where the dogs can splash around in a creek. There are also a bunch of trails where you can take your dogs on-leash right there.

--Heidi knows the command "head down," so every time in the hotel when she heard something and lifted her head and looked like she was going to react, I would say, "head down" and she'd put her head down and not bark.

--Making her do tricks/commands to distract her and giving her extremely good treats. Human beef jerky is something that gets her attention no matter what!

Good luck and have fun!!

Karin


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Roadtrip woes... (over protectiveness)*

Thankfully I don't have this problem when I travel but this is what I would do if it were to occur. The TV suggestions are great. Can you also leash him to the bed (putting him kind of in a quiet corner). If you can't attach him to the bed perhaps the bathroom door (use the handle to attach the leash). 

If possible, can you request a room as far away from the others as possible...perhaps an end unit? That might help with passerbys. When choosing a hotel (if you have a choice) look at the windows of each and try to chose one that doesn't have windows at the dogs level. If there are windows at the dogs level, put items in front of them to discourage the dog from sitting there and looking out the window. This is not their home or territory so I really don't have a problem telling them to stay away from the window. 

The only other thing I could think of would be to bring a crate if you could. 

Also be quick to reward good behaviour. That might help and good luck!!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Roadtrip woes... (over protectiveness)*

Just checking in to see how things are going. In all of our travels Shiloh only barked ONCE. It blew me away. Thankfully I woke up, corrected him, had him lay beside the bed and that was it. This was at a place that had a front window at his level. The next day I saw the people and appologized thinking he had barked at them. Thats when I found out he hadn't barked at them...noooooo, they had their pet rabbit out hopping around the front! Geez Louise, no wonder he barked









But I know what you mean, we all so want our pets to behave well on trips-especially in Motels where we want them to continue to welcome pets. 

Another thought, do you have something you could cover an area for him to sleep on. Something that would smell familiar.. blanket, a sheet, even an old coat like I keep in my car. Perhaps that could go in his special place for sleeping, again in a quiet area of the room away from doors and windows. I'm sure the place has all kinds of smells from other dogs that you or I couldn't smell but your dog can. These smells might keep him further on edge. Perhaps something that smells familiar might help to mask the smells from the other dogs. I suppose if you use a room spray at home you might want to pick up a can now and use it in your room. I don't know but it might help.

Do you have bedtime rituals at home that your not doing on the road? We do. Here at home my dogs always get cookies in bed before night-night. We don't do this on the road. It doesn't bother my dogs but maybe your boy could use whatever ritual it is on the road as well.

I sure hope things improve. Please let us know when you get a chance. If worse comes to worse you can stop by my place on the way home for a night of rest (I don't care who barks all night) but be forwarned, our dogs would need to be kept seperated....Shoshi doesn't like other dogs and Shiloh is questionable. But you are welcomed here. PM me if you need my phone number. 

Hugs to you and yours and have fun. Sometimes these trips don't go the way we dreamed...just look at my post about the Vacation from....., but there are lots of times during these trips with our dogs that make for tons of great memories.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Roadtrip woes... (over protectiveness)*

Just one more thought..leave a light on...or maybe leave a couple of lights on...If the TVs on thats good, that will provide light too. If a dog is in an unfamiliar place and can't see anything I would think he would be more reactive to any noise he hears.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Roadtrip woes... (over protectiveness)*

Risa behaves similarly at hotels. She 'boofs' at every little noise and occasionally goes into an all out barkfest. Definitely not something welcome when people want to sleep!

What helps her is putting her in her kennel. I always keep a pop-up kennel in the car for traveling and it works great for hotels. For whatever reason, she is less inclined to bark and grumble at everything when she's crated. I still hear a couple growls and half-barks while she's in it. But most people won't hear 'em.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Roadtrip woes... (over protectiveness)*

I wish I had some advice for you, simply because I have nearly a million miles behind the wheel, and well over half of that with dogs, but it has always been with my nerves-of-steel female GSDs, and our times in the hotels, and dog parks, and various public places, they had acted, and reacted to dogs, noise and people with extreme ease. But, I am that way, too, and as one other poster stated, dogs will feed off your state of mind. And, males do seem more prone to this, at least from what I have noticed. Good luck!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Roadtrip woes... (over protectiveness)*

No updates yet??


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Roadtrip woes... (over protectiveness)*

hey guys...
first off, thank you thank you thank you for your kind words and suggestions! although i didnt have much time to respond, i did check in and read them daily.

so -- once we arrived in portland the motel situation improved greatly. we were in one place for 3 days and tilden picked up on the 'routine' nicely. he is however continuing to growl (and/or bark) at people (and animals) passing my vehicle. 

a bit of background - the first stop of our trip was at my cousins house where the dogs stayed in the front yard (she doesnt have a backyard) so that was the first time that they were in a situation behind a fence with people going to n fro. second stop was at my dads, where the raccoons were having a field day in the grapevines right outside my bedroom window. after that, a rest stop visit on the road where someone approached my vehicle saying that my gas thing was open... but needless to say - a stranger knocking on the window at night in a strange place did not go over well. so all of THAT is what lead up to our first night at the motel (good times eh?). once we arrived to ashland - we were also charged by an off leash wheaton terrier who aggressively came rushing out of a little clothing boutique.

still very surprised at Tildens behavior - i completely understood the build up. and because of his age, i worry about any "new" behaviors because i want to ensure that i catch and address them in a timely manner. because the new behavior developed during a new and ever changing environment - i chose to merely avoid triggering situations and when i couldnt - i ignored the behavior(s).

our dogs look to us for so much security, i honestly feel like i let him down and since i didnt know how to make things better in the moment - i let it go. if things continue (or progress) once we're home, i'll have to be more aggressive in my approach... 

overall, we had an awesome time... and for every person or situation that stressed him out... all the beach trips seemed to have made up for it. i'll post pics soon - but he was back to his old self once he saw the ocean.

10 days down... 1 more to go...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Roadtrip woes... (over protectiveness)*

ps. karin we did visit the dog park (i believe its the same one since ashland is so tiny...) but we opted for the best western because it was right in downtown


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Roadtrip woes... (over protectiveness)*

Heres to wishing you safe travels as you make you way home. I wouldn't worry to much about 'letting him down'. I'm sure he'll be fine once he gets home...sounds like you've already had some improvement. I'm kind of thinking if all these things had happened at home it wouldn't have been anything to you. Dogs bark at raccoons, other dogs, if you were in your car and someone came up to you at night I'd think you'd want him to react the way he did. I just think you put a little too much pressure on yourself and its time to give yourself a bit of a break. 

Hugs,


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Roadtrip woes... (over protectiveness)*

I hope Tilden got to run off some steam by tearing around in the dog park. How did you like the Best Western? We always stay at the Econolodge, but it might be fun to try something in the downtown area as well next time.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Roadtrip woes... (over protectiveness)*

Don't mean to butt in here...lol.... but just wanted to say we have always enjoyed the Best Westerns we've stayed at. We've never gone to one in OR but have been to ones in Idaho, Montana, Nevada (I think) and South Dakota...all were great to stay at! The Continental Breakfasts were fun too. You should see me (I know I should be embarressed but I'm not) I'll go in and get things for me as well as for my dogs








...they like to get a treat too!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Roadtrip woes... (over protectiveness)*



> Originally Posted By: KarinI hope Tilden got to run off some steam by tearing around in the dog park. How did you like the Best Western? We always stay at the Econolodge, but it might be fun to try something in the downtown area as well next time.


well... if you're happy at the econolodge - i'd probably continue to stay there. it all depends (i cant really compare the two). the best western was $40 more than the rate i got @ econolodge and it was likely because of the location (which is awesome). its pretty much the 'motel 6' of the downtown hotels, but the only one that allows dogs. the room was clean (very basic) and the staff was nice... i talked to a couple of people who were very pleased with their stay, but they were in a different (newer) section of the hotel (which i assume they restrict visitors with dogs to the older section).

i loved being able to walk right out into downtown tho, so i can't say that i wouldnt stay again. its also very close to the dog park, and the ashland hostel which was very resourceful for me.

on another note - i got suckered into drinking the lithia water - if you havent already DON'T. lol. (think... water+rotten eggs+baking soda). Tilden liked it (of course he would) but Gia gave me the worse look like "how dare i offer"


----------

